# engine problems



## tman (May 22, 2006)

i have a briggs and stratton magnatron mower and the other day when i shut the engine off a huge cloud of smoke came out of the airfilter through the carb and out the exhaust too. before all that i had problems with the engine surging.it is a commercial mower. any suggestions?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

What color was the smoke? white to bluish or black?


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

It sounds like a timing issue. I would say either a sheared flywheel key or a broken camshaft.


----------



## tman (May 22, 2006)

it was white smoke


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah, white smokes oil.... but you could check the key easy, take the flywheel off to check it right. Hit anything lately?


----------



## tman (May 22, 2006)

no i havnt hit any thing but i took it to this guy in neighborhood that i got it from and he said i put the wrong air filter on it, the one he put on it connected to the carb and a small chrome tube and he siad if air and debris got in it it would ruin the engine. the airfilter i put on there just connected to the carb and not the small chrome tube. i am new to this lawnmower thing though, so he could be right. any suggestions


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Whats the numbers off the engine? I don't know what you mean by chrome tube though, about the only tube that may look like chrome might be the breather tube. But thats connected to the air filter housing and needs no filter.


----------

